# .

## 22

,     ,   2003(
      (100% )  250000 ,  ,  .
 ?
1.   (  )    ?
2.  250000    ?  ,      . .   .   .   ?
3.    - ,   -  ?

----------


## 22

,        ,  ?

----------


## AZ 2

1.      .
     14.03.07	 03-02-07/2-44
2.       ..

----------


## mura

1.   .
2. 250000  -    600000 (      )

----------


## 22

-    )  .
 ,  ,  -   ,      /?

----------

> -   ,      /?


 ,   ,     /.

----------


## 07

,                 (. ).   .

----------


## 22

)        ,      ( )
      (
  -      (
        (      )    ,      ?

----------


## Ole

> 1.   .
> 2. 250000  -    600000 (      )


   600000?

----------



----------


## Olga Tr

> )        ,      ( )
>       (
>   -      (
>         (      )    ,      ?


      .    ,   , .. ,          (   ),      /   .    . .        ,         . ,    -          .

----------

,    -     .       ,    .    ? ,   ,     . ,

----------


## Siana

.     .           ( -.)    .   .

   .         :
-  "       "
-       .

  : 
          ?
     ?
      ?

 :Smilie:  
    .
 .

----------


## jul-2000

> ,                 (. ).   .





> ( -.)    .   .


    -    ""?  ,  ,   -.

----------


## -13

> (   ),      /   .    .


 .



> :
> -  "       "
> -       .


      5   ,     .  /.

[quote]          ?[quote
   .     .



> ?


     550000 .-   .
-   ,  .  ,  - .   ,       550000 .



> ?


 ,       , ..     ,   ,    .

----------


## Siana

> -    ""?  ,  ,   -.


 !  ,         .

----------


## Andyko

> .     .


 ?     ?

----------


## -13

> ?     ?


   3 .    , -  ,   .
       :
1.   .
2.      ,    ,  .
3.  .    .53 (   ,   , , )       .  ,   , -   ,   .

----------


## Andyko

> 3 .    , -  ,


 __?  ?

----------


## -13

?  ?  3- .?    ?     .



> ?


     ,    .
 9  ??????       :  ,          ,        .
     -    ,      ,   ..

----------


## Andyko

...
  ,         ,   ...,   ,   ?

----------


## -13

> ...


   ,   ?           .

    .    , ,         .
 !
 :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Andyko

:Embarrassment:   :Smilie:

----------


## -13

:Big Grin:

----------


## kukushki

550 000-600 000 .,   ?     2    ?
       . ,   .  ,  . .  :Smilie:

----------


## Siana

> .
> 
>       5   ,     .  /.


    .        ,    ,      ?
  /   .      , :
1.    ,   .
2.    ?
3.             .

         ?

----------


## -13

> .





> /


   ,       .



> ,


1.    ./?
2.  ,    .    2   (  )      /.



> .


3.     :
      5066                01.07.07.
. /.     (    )
7050
    , ..    :
 /.   % ,     .
 :       -  1 .  ,        ,       /.     .

----------


## -13

> 550 000-600 000 .,   ?     2    ?


    ,    550000 .
    ,   .
  ,      /,        20-30..,   53   , ,    (        ____  ______2007 .).       (    ),              ,     .

----------


## kukushki

, -13!
   !
 ,     -    ? 
     - ,       ?        ,   -   -      .   :Wow:

----------


## -13

03                                                                                                                                              3
_________________ 2007___    .                                                                                                     _______________
. 

___________________________________________________________________________________________________
   ,      ʻ,              ,                               ֻ,     _______________________________________________________________________________
    :


1.	 .

1.1.     ֻ   ӻ  ,                        ʻ          .


                             2.    .

     2.1.   ֻ        ӻ        
      550000 . (    ).
2.2.       ̻         
            ̻        .
       2.3.                     
                  ,     2.1.
2.4.	 ֻ            
     ,    2.1.  .
2.5.	 ,   ̻,   .
        ̻ .


                                     3.     .
                                                               03.04.2007. 31.12.2007 .
               ____________________________________________________________________
      .

                                  4.       .

4.1.	           
,         
.

                                             5.  .

5.1.	           
 ,        ,
         ,
      .
5.2.	  ,   . 5.1.,      
      .       ,    ,    ,  ,            .
5.3.	       ,   . 5.2.,   
                   .
5.4.	   ,   .5.1.,         
    ,      
  .
     5.5.   ,  ,   .5.1.      
                ,        
                   .

                                       6.  .

6.1.	        .
6.2.	      ,   ,,              .

                                        7.  .

7.1.	    ,       ,        ,    .
7.2.	      ,    ,   .

                                  8.  .

8.1.	       ,      
         . 
8.2.	        .
8.3.	         ̻  ,   . 2.1.  ӻ         .
8.4.	         .
8.5.	     ,    ,       .


                       ʻ                                                                                ֻ

----------

4 . . (   ,   . 251   ).... ,    ?

----------


## Andyko

**,  .

----------


## -13

> ,  .


 .  :yes:

----------


## kukushki

, ,     -.  ,     .   :Smilie:

----------


## herbas

. .     .   ,     .  -,    !!!     .    .
  :     .   :  ,  ,    /.       " ?    (  )  : "  ( %)"      .     ,     .   : "  ,   /,  (), ().  !

----------

-     
    50%-    
50-66
51-50

66- 50\51-(     ,     )

----------


## stas

> 50%-


     .

----------


## Glav_Buh

,     ,            ,      ?

----------


## stas

.  -   .

----------


## ya-majka

> 4 . . (   ,   . 251   ).... ,    ?


,    .1 .11 .251      ,     ?

----------


## herbas

26.07.07.   -?     .   . :" ,   ???      . !!!

----------


## .

> 


 - . ,         ..,             ..    .

----------


## herbas

!

----------

,          550000-600000 .        ?

----------


## .

> ,          550000-600000


  -   .     .

----------

..    ,       ?

----------


## Siana

(        ).   :Smilie:

----------


## Juliya Cova

,  .
 ,    10    3   ,    ,       ?          ,            ,     ,    ...?

----------

.
-   (  - , ..     ),  (  ) -  .

----------


## Juliya Cova

, ,        .  ,      ,  ...

----------

.       .      ))))....

----------


## -13

> 


 -     ,      .

1.       ?
2.     .   ?
3.     ?  -- .

----------


## Juliya Cova

,    .        ?  ?  " " -    ,      ?

----------

1.    ,     .
,  :
http://forum.klerk.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=3
2.   " " -    , ,

----------


## Folia

,        ,  ,   /       ( -  )   .. 
        ..   ,  (?),  . (?),     . 
 .. - 100%  .

----------

> ,   /       ( -  )   ..


 ?
    ?      " "?

----------


## Folia

" "   , ,   .

----------

> ..   ,  (?),  . (?),     .


      . ,        .
       /   .         ..   /?

----------


## Folia

?   :Wow: 
    ,       ?


   , .

----------

> ?


    (,      ),   ,      :Smilie:

----------

.     (  100 %),  .  ,      . ,      3- ( . ,   .      ),      ?     ?

----------

> ?


        ?

----------


## cunami

, ,             ,      /,      
51 - 75
75 - 91,        ?

----------


## cunami

58/2 - 66
91/2 - 58/2    ?

----------

> ?


  ,   .  .(?)

----------


## 185

66,  73  ?

----------


## Folia

,      ,     ,    ,    -  ,     ,  .  :Smilie:

----------

> ,   .


?  ()     .

----------


## cunami

185,       ?

----------


## anna.yes

.   .
    ,      .
  2008                142000.      ( ).   40000   !!!!        .        2009 . 
1.        ?
2.     40000?
  .

----------


## Andyko

1.     .
2. .

----------


## anna.yes

1.    ?    :  ?2.   .
   . 58.3,      67.1      .

----------


## 185

. 1-        ,     .

----------


## anna.yes

, ..     ,           .
    58.3  67,1?

----------


## Andyko

67
 58

----------


## anna.yes

? 
     ?

----------


## Andyko

> ?


  ,  


> ?


  ?     -

----------


## anna.yes

.    ,  ?       !    /.    .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## anna.yes

67,   (  )  58.   .
    ,       , ..      .

----------


## anna.yes

:    04.04.08 - 5000
06.06.08  - 35000.
13.11.08   34500. 
     2009.     ?  35000      ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## -13

66.1.    (   ).
  95 %  ,   .
          (  .     ---  ----.)
   ,  , .

----------


## anna.yes

,        .          , ..         (   ).

----------


## xoxlywka

,      / (  )   (  )  .    ,    50% .    ?  ,    ?             ...      ,         ( )?    :     ""  /?   ?           -  ?

----------


## 185

.        .       .   . 54    -    .    .        .    .

----------


## xoxlywka

> .        .


400 000.  ?



> .


  ?



> . 54    -    .


 , .



> .        .    .


    (((   ...   ,   ))

----------


## 185

600000      .    .    .      .           .

----------

185, !         ,  .

----------


## 185

.  .      .

----------


## xoxlywka

-  ,    ?   ...        .?    ?

----------


## prionezhie

> -  ,    ?   ...        .?    ?


  ,       .       .. .   .         ..,     ,  -

----------

> ,       .       .. .   .         ..,     ,  -


 ,    ,    :    ?               (     . )???

----------


## prionezhie

, 
p.s.:    -

----------

600000.      (,,  )  . 115- "   ,   )

----------


## .

600   ,  ?

----------

.           (  ) (  ).        "          ".       ,    (:)? ..  .       ?

----------


## .



----------

.

----------


## xxxxx

!  , ,     !
! ,     . 1  ,    ,   ,  .  2,        1     (         1).     2 ,      ...     .
 :   :
1)    2    1 (    ),       (       1  )?
2)  ,         1,     ,   ?....
,  ,   ,   !   ?
 ! :Redface:

----------


## xxxxx

2)  ,         1,     ,   ?....

  (((((

----------

?          ,       ? ..    40000-     40000. ?      :
51   66
.

----------

> ?


 



> ..    40000-     40000. ?      :
> 51 66


  ?  -  ?

50 - 66; 51 - 50

----------

(100%) ( -.)       .   : "    ". ,   " "   .
..      "  "
     "  "

  ,  .-   /

----------

> ,   " "   .

----------



----------

!  ,      %       ()      ?       600000 .

----------


## .

,           ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

!

----------


## .

,   ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

07.08.01 N 115-

   ()
,   ,

 6.      ,   
  ,    ,      ()   ,     .
   ?      600000 .    ?

----------


## .

? 
  ,            ,     .  ,  .
,    -  ,      .   ,   -     . 5  ,

----------

" ".   !       600000      . !

----------

:                ,   600000   .
   %   .

----------


## .

> !


   ,   ,               ,       .   ,            100   .   .          



> ,   600000   .


   .   ,    . 5.          .
    ,         ?

----------


## masyndra

:      /,   /  .  . ?   .
 :        ,        ?       ?

----------


## Andyko

> . ?


 


> ?


 


> ?

----------


## masyndra

> 


 ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

,     :Wink:

----------


## masyndra

?

----------


## Andyko

? ,    ;

----------


## DoroninaJulia

....      /        38-40 ..     /  (  )  1.        .  ? 2.         .?           ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A...B5%D0%BB%D1%8F

----------


## masyndra

:Frown:        .  ,            /  ,   ,    .          . ...

----------


## Andyko

*masyndra*,       ,     ?

----------


## masyndra

:Big Grin:

----------


## masyndra

-   ?

----------


## Andyko

,   ,              ,  ;
          ;
   ;
     ,

----------


## masyndra

Andyko   . :Love:

----------


## masyndra

> ,


   ?

----------


## Andyko

,      :Smilie:

----------

/.
           -     .    %.   ?

----------

> -     .    %.   ?


 ,   ,    .   ,

----------


## A.Radiant

! , :      168 000 ,    .     ?       -   13%      ?       (    )?      ?    ! !

----------


## .

> ?


    .    .
   2-     .

----------


## A.Radiant

> .    .
>    2-     .


..     ?        ?    !

----------


## .

?   :Embarrassment: 



> ?


 ,    .

----------


## A.Radiant

> ?  
>  ,    .


 :Redface: 
 !

----------

> ...
>   ,         ,   ...,   ,   ?


1  2    .  ,

----------

> Andyko   .


  ""?! -  ! -   !

----------


## olg samara

, !  !
  .  2 : 1  1 .  ,   .       6 ..  ?      ?   ,    ? 
  ,       .    ?     - ?

----------

,      ?  ,   ,   ()       50%.      .   14  2011  03-03-06/1/11

----------


## olg samara

,   ?    ?      ?   , ,      ?     ?

----------

,   .   ?   .      ,   ..

----------


## olg samara

..   ,    ?

----------

> ..   ,    ?


   ?

----------


## olg samara

,       ?
        .
    ,           :Smilie:

----------

,   :                  .

----------


## annned

!     :    ,  01,06. /   15,06.   20,06.   ,  1,06  15,06     ( ,   .)  ,         .        01.06,   ..     ,  ,   ,   .  ,     -      .
   ? 
   .

----------


## Verinka_D

(      ),              -  -  . 
           .            ,

----------


## annned

!

----------


## yourwind

!
   :   , .    ,           .       ,       ,       -  ,   .
, .   ,      .  . (     10000.).   . (  /)             .      1? .   ,  ,      .       (400)     ( )  ?      ,  -  .

----------

> 1?


    .   ?   ?      ?

----------


## yourwind

,  .   ,       , ,  .            .

----------

*yourwind*,    ?      ? 
        ,   .   ,             .   ? 
  -  ?         ?

----------


## yourwind

,    -   .    .   :    ,       ,        .        5.,  250  . .. "-"  . ,      50.,      .        ..   50   /. -    /     (            ),         -          (      0).          ,  - 26.,     . ,   .

----------

> ..   50   /. -    /


   -...    / ,    /    ,   -  (  ).    -  /?



> -          (      0


   .        ,     .
     .

   ?

----------


## yourwind

/    27500.,    59000.         (, ,   ).       ,    .     /  "  ",   " . "    . 
2)     ,       ,  - -      .
3)           ""  ""       . 
,   -     ,       -   .  ,    ,    .

----------

> /  "  ",   " . "    .


 



> -     ,       -   .


 ""      (   )   , , ,   .      .  ,         ( )  .

----------


## yourwind

.




> .


  -  35%?
2)  ,   ?
  /    -  1- 71 - 51,       -  50-51,     - 71-50?

----------

> -  35%?


,     



> /    -  1- 71 - 51,       -  50-51,     - 71-50?


    -     ?   71 - 51

----------


## yourwind

> -     ?   71 - 51


,

----------

